# What is your take on Exploding E-cigarettes?



## Stroodlepuff (8/10/13)

http://player.ooyala.com/iframe.htm...ms-e-cigarette-explodes-setting-car-seat.html

Just watched this video - I feel the following:


Do not charge them in your car - seriously what kind of stupidity is that
Especially not around a child - they should be nowhere near children except in your hand if you are vaping
It is an electronic device after all, there will always be a risk however that should not taint you on how much safer it is than a normal cigarette at the end of the day - any electronic can explode at random there are necessary precautions to take with all of them which can aid in preventing such things although not guaranteed they sure do help

Reactions: Like 1


----------

